# NT Bucket Lists



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Just randomly curious as to what's on the bucket lists of the NT's!
Here are some of mine:

- travel the world
- go volcano boarding
- build a nice big complicated mechanism as a sculpture
- create a piece of art I'll actually like long-term
- go to a shooting range (and of course learn to shoot and have some proficiency at it)
- have some level of proficiency at sword fighting
- have some level of proficiency at a martial art
- go on a grand adventure with one other person
- build a tesla coil
- get a motorcycle license
- learn to fly
- skydive - if I'm not feeling too chicken
- have my own personally customized home
- try as much new and delicious food as possible, and even successfully create some myself
The list could go on :laughing: but it won't. What about you guys? :happy:


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

- Mud bath threesome.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

-fill a bucket with lists


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> -fill a bucket with lists


sounds like a boring life goal


----------



## Manofadventure (Dec 20, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> -fill a bucket with lists


Fill a list with buckets


----------



## ModernVisage (Apr 2, 2012)

avoid death


----------



## ModernVisage (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't be too commited to a comment at the moment. 
I do want to climb a large mountian.
plant a row of trees to make a maze. 
jump from the stratosphere
base jump with a wing suit
finish my novel series.
kick my biological fathers ass for abandoning my sister and I.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Haha you guys have quite some interesting items!


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

ModernVisage said:


> avoid death


and any idea how you intend on going about that?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

hailfire said:


> sounds like a boring life goal


Oh yeah? Watch this.



Manofadventure said:


> Fill a list with buckets


Fill a list with buckets that have lists in them.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I see where this is going. So why don't you fill a list with buckets in them that are filled with lists of buckets of lists, then gently place those in a bucket full of lists of buckets of lists of buckets of lists of buckets, lock them in a fireproof list of buckets of lists of buckets of lists of buckets of lists of buckets of lists of buckets, and bury it in a pile of lists of buckets of lists of buckets of lists of buckets of lists of buckets of lists of buckets of lists before shipping them off to the location of the secret island of buckets and lists? Great thing to do before you die.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

- eat the last specimen of an endangered species. It's OK, we're going to be able to clone that poor creature anyway.
- sleep with a seriously good looking woman. I'm not talking everyday hot, i'm talking heidi klum hot.
- go to space
- go to space and trip out on acid while watching earth in zero-g
- build a self-sustaining compound in the woods
- eat nothing but michelin star food for a week, or a month, or a year. All depending on budget.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

-die from laughter


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

Write a novel that rivals a classic

Uncorrupt the political system or just take over myself

Have great sex that leaves me in a daze for at least 3 days

Make the world a better place


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> - eat the last specimen of an endangered species. It's OK, we're going to be able to clone that poor creature anyway.
> - sleep with a seriously good looking woman. I'm not talking everyday hot, i'm talking heidi klum hot.
> - go to space
> - go to space and trip out on acid while watching earth in zero-g
> ...


Since when is Heidi Klum hot?


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Eat a lollipop without biting it.
Become a serial killer.

Those are my only two goals as of now.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

-Write a novel, hopefully genre social commentary or political intrigue of some sort.
-Become fluent in at least three languages.
-Own a shiny, beautifully restored classic car from the 30's or 40's.
-Visit every continent.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

> [*]Learn a martial art
> Have a ring or cage fight
> Win a national title for mixed martial arts
> Make a dojo
> ...


This is mine for now. Only done what's underlined _so far_. :ninja:


----------



## AnonymousJuggalo (Jan 1, 2013)

buy everying on thisiswhyimbroke.com


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't want to achieve much, only:
Create a time machine.
Start a revolution.
Do what the guy in ''Into the Wild'' movie did.


----------



## egodeath (Jan 24, 2012)

- Exterminate the Jews
- Go Skydiving
- Take over the world


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

dodartt said:


> I don't want to achieve much, only:
> Create a time machine.
> Start a revolution.
> Do what the guy in ''Into the Wild'' movie did.


Exactly what I was thinking...Will you marry me? Once we build our TARDIS the rest comes naturally.

That said, here are some other goals:

Help bring the world into an anarchist paradise
.
.
.
That's all I've got. I don't do the whole "goal" thing very well.

Well, and travel the world and have random adventures everywhere.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

i think bill bailey nailed the whole thing for me: 




i'm amiable. i'm unambitious. have a house someday with space for all my yarn and my books. install an artsie. make the house big enough that he can fuck off and build all his personal lightning bugs in the shed or wherever without getting himself in my way, but small enough to keep the snuggles constant. see ry cooder and/or david lindley in concert again. more road trips, either irresponsibly seat-of-pants winging it all on my own, or with people i like. 

a while ago i noticed with a kind of jolt that i've never had anything even resembling a one-night stand or been close to the chances of one [edit: as far as i know], which is apparently a bit odd. but i can't be arsed with all the hassle involved in tracking one down just for the sake of checking off some box on a list, so meh. 

becoming one of those manic neat freaks who not only care how things look but actually put the book down long enough to make it be so . . . that would be nice. unlikely without something like ECT though.


----------



## yumi (Nov 28, 2012)

-Become a hermit in the mountains
-Become a ninja or assassin, fire element... my clan shall rule the world of course! >
-Pet dragon (Jet-black and shots blue fire)


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

My bucket list entails not being obliged to a bucket list.


----------



## fluorine (Jan 13, 2013)

ModernVisage said:


> avoid death


Successful, so far!


----------



## TinyTacos (Feb 20, 2013)

Change the course of history.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

-Sign a check in crayon
-Write a novel
-Make soda flap chain mail
-Learn to pick locks
-Become fluent in sign language
-Be a jetpack
-Eat an entire pizza in one sitting
-Learn a side aerial on the balance beam
-Drive around with rocket balloons attached to my car
-Drive around hiding inside seat covers

You know, the usual stuff.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

- Skydive
- Pilot a business jet
- Have a threesome 
- Learn half a dozen languages
- Write a book
- Go to Antarctica
- Have sex while skydiving
- Throw something into a lava lake
- Live to see Mars colonized
- Visit each of about fifty different countries



aphinion said:


> -Sign a check in crayon


In high school one of my friends filled out a graduation form in crayon. The lady at the desk didn't say anything, just took it while we were struggling to not burst out laughing.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Nezaros said:


> In high school one of my friends filled out a graduation form in crayon. The lady at the desk didn't say anything, just took it while we were struggling to not burst out laughing.


That's what I was thinking! The check would have to be to something important too, just to make a point.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

-Write a finished book that isn't complete garbage
-Successfully grow a vegetable garden that actually survives and yields something edible
-Become competent at speaking at least one foreign language


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

FancyProseStyle said:


> Have great sex that leaves me in a daze for at least 3 days


Find an ENTJ


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Finish school; become mad psych scientist 
^ world domination follows soon after

Get completely drunk in Ireland 
Then a) Catch leprechauns
B) Pot of gold
C) Lucky Charms

Become proficient in firearms

Get an exotic animal license

Participate in psych studies as both the experimenter and the participant

Go to Blacklight (Halloween event) for the insane mental experience


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

freddo said:


> Find an ENTJ


I am an ENTJ and I feel like if I ever found another one in real life we would not get along.


----------



## Omniscient (Aug 15, 2013)

-To become OMNISCIENT!!!
and to find the right girl (which I think I have)


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

FancyProseStyle said:


> I am an ENTJ and I feel like if I ever found another one in real life we would not get along.


 @FancyProseStyle I've never assuredly met one in real life, but there is one woman I met through my husband years ago who I was acquaintances with and applying what I know of the MBTI I believe there is a good chance she was an ENTJ.

I remember saying to my husband one time after seeing her at a get together, "I can't stand that girl! Always thinking she's the one in control." to which my husband responded, "Because that's usually your gig. You're just like her!" He even went as far to say that he kind of liked her more than any of the other wives of his friends because she reminded him so much of me.

I think any time there are two more dominant forces in a room, there is inevitably tension.


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

My bucket list=
-Visit and explore the whole of France 
-Visit several cities and historical sites in Italy, including Pompeii
-Write at least one book
-Have 2 children 
-Be a parent/human being that my kids can look up to/be proud of
-Win a 5K
-Create something big, whether it be an organization, invention or what have you, just something that makes an impact
-Live on the beach again (always lived on the beach as a child and I miss it)


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

ModernVisage said:


> avoid death





fluorine said:


> Successful, so far!


I'm pretty sure it won't last


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Oh yeah? Watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> Fill a list with buckets that have lists in them.


Make a list of lists with buckets and buckets that have lists in them.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Make love
See the aurora
Learn to fly a hot air balloon


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Heli-skiing
Climb some Swiss alps
Have the greatest firework show in town
Sleep in a library
Go to a really awesome party and pretend to enjoy myself
Monopolize the alphabet soup industry (produce greek alphabet soup, russian alphabet soup, etc)
Fuck up a calculator so 2+2=5


----------



## TeamBaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Explore the Forensic Anthropology Center in Knoxville...aka the body farm
Be proficient with at least one weapon 
Learn another language
Be my own boss
Live in another country
Convince my INTJ husband to be the Top to my Bottom sometimes

This list will change pretty soon though (except the last one) as I tend to get excited about stuff and then once I understand said stuff thoroughly enough to feel sated, I move on to some new stuff.


----------

